# water bottle purifiers



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any thoughts on portable bottle type water purifiers. I'd like to have something for when my family visits relatives who are on municipal water. I'm interested in the Berkey Sport and Katadyn Exstream and myBottle.


----------



## RC198842 (Apr 29, 2010)

There are several good devices on the market and they depend on your situation. For normal water purification in an area that I am not familiar with, I like to use the SteriPen. It uses UV light to kill all the living stuff in the water and it is designed to use the standard water bottle. However, the batteries are good for 200 uses.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just picked up a couple of drinking bottles with a built-in carbon-filter. I am sure that it should only be used with municipal water (kind of like a portable Brita filter). It seems to do a good job of making the city water taste better. It says that the filter is good for 6 months of daily drinking - then - the filter needs to be replaced.

I only have the bottles right now (with initial filter) so I will need to stock up on replacement filters shortly.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I found a webpage to the manufacturer of the water-bottle that I purchased.

http://www.WaterBobble.com

I am going through their site right now to see if there is any information about filtering "natural" water from streams, lakes, etc.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a clever design.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

TheShortBlonde said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on portable bottle type water purifiers. I'd like to have something for when my family visits relatives who are on municipal water. I'm interested in the Berkey Sport and Katadyn Exstream and myBottle.


I have the Katadyn Hiker Pro, it also connects to the Camelbak without opening the cap...


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

I also use the steri-pen. never had any propblems, and they not only kill everything in the water, but they kill their DNA. What ever that does for you??


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I have the Katadyn Hiker Pro, it also connects to the Camelbak without opening the cap...


Ditto. +10 for the Hiker Pro!!!!!


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Grizz said:


> I also use the steri-pen. never had any propblems, and they not only kill everything in the water, but they kill their DNA. What ever that does for you??


My understanding is that it kills the ability of stuff to reproduce if you drink it.


----------

